

Is there a US alternative to Second Life? - eastsidegringo
http://www.hunterhost.com/64/mining-habbo-data/
Habbo is like Second Life in Japan.  From the article:<p>Could you conduct market research in a week and come back with the buying and spending habits, and brand preferences, of 42,000 teenagers around the world? Sulake Corporation, developer of the Habbo virtual world for teenagers, did this very thing. And they're going back in September for another data mining run. You can read the full story in CRM Daily, Mining Virtual Worlds for Market Data.
======
tracksuitceo
Habbo is for 13-18 year olds (and probably younger but they probably have
restrictions so the youngsters say they're 13). Second Life captures an older
demographic (not sure of the stats). The market seems ripe for some newer
competition. Something like a Linked In in a virtual world.

------
byrneseyeview
As long as they don't do the survey at the wrong time
([http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/The_Great_Hab...](http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/The_Great_Habbo_Raid_of_July_2006)).

------
ivankirigin
First Life?

ZING!

